# Shrimp N Grits



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did some blackened shrimp,catfish, and scallops n grits, 
Grits were cooked in chicken broth, then added Boursin,Gouda and Cheddar cheese, crumbled some bacon and chives in at the end.
Sauce was mater gravy with andouille and onions, but with chicken broth, wine,garlic, Worcestershire sauce,half/half cream and slap you mama.
Seafood just blackened redfish magic on cast iron skillet with pat of butter at extreme high heat. 
Turned out great


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Some more


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dang'it Man!
My kind of high on the hog eating.
Mmmmm good.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang. I'm hungry for sure now!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

outstanding!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

First Rate eats right there!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great ! Did I see some scallops ?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Looks great ! Did I see some scallops ?


Yep scallops from joe pattis, dusted with Paul's blackened redfish magic, what's funny is had 6 people for supper and 4 heard scallops and said nope to the scallops, hahah me and my bud had em all ourselves. They were great..


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks very fine!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fish and shrimp look delicious on the barbie, and my favorite side is cheese grits. Open a restaurant and I will be a patron.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesuuuuuuu


----------

